# Nokia Asha 305 Memory Full after Software update!



## silnangmarak (Sep 2, 2013)

I have updated the firmware of my Nokia Asha 305 and now unwanted apps are installed due to which internal memory of the phone is very LOW! Anyone here know how to uninstall/delete the unwanted app from the phone's internal Memory? I want to free up the Internal Memory!


----------



## dude1 (Sep 2, 2013)

For deleting apps, long tap on menu and tap on the cross mark top of the app..


----------

